# Logan's Run (1976)



## Dave (Mar 22, 2001)

Logan's Run. (1976)

http://uk.imdb.com/Title?0074812

In order to conserve resources the inhabitants of a domed city of the future face euthanasia at the age of 30. A original good idea, but after Michael York's escape  the film runs out of plot and limps along to the end. The citizens are inextricably all caucasians, wearing Spandex and with 'Charlies Angels' feathered hair.


----------



## Krystal (Mar 22, 2001)

I enjoy Logan's Run.  It was by the time I see it a very cool picture.  I see it
recently and now compare with the new movies and effects it look very
plain.  But I have to say I enjoy it a lot.  I think you always will remember
after looking it the red light in your palm telling you are 30 years old.


----------



## krasteva (Mar 4, 2002)

*What was the name of this movie/TV serie?*

A few years ago (when I was mutch mutch younger) I watched a movie or TV series about people living beneath the surface of the earth. When they were about 30/35 they would participate in a ritual witch let them float up (somewhere) actualy they died.
I also know that 2 or more people made it to the surface and as I recall they found a house where an old man was living. They had some kind of light in their hand......

Anybody know what I am talking about?

Please help.....

Peter from the Netherlands


----------



## Mariel (Mar 4, 2002)

That almost sounds like "Logan's run".  I might be wrong though. 
:blpaw:


----------



## krasteva (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks very mutch.
I've checked and it is true!

Great board, will sell my brain!


----------



## Mariel (Mar 4, 2002)

No problem :rolly2: 
:blpaw:


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 9, 2002)

*kind of embarrassing but...*

...I think this film rocks!  And it's the same age I am 

I can't even tell you why.  It is absolutely preposterous, but every time I catch it on the telly I can't tear my eyes away.  
I only ever saw it for the first time a few years ago, and I was surprised I had never even heard of it before.

The premise isn't very exciting, but I find the story compelling.  'Sanctuary' is far from what they were expecting, Peter Ustinov and some mangy cats.  I always wondered why someone would choose to live on Capitol Hill, if they had pretty much the entire planet to choose from?  And where there lots of other little communes, or was that the only remnant of humanity?

I believe there was a very short lived series based on this movie shortly afterwards - it might have been called "Sandman", or something to that effect.

Plot Outline from IMDB:
It is 2274. Some type of holocaust has decimated the earth, and the survivors sealed themselves into a domed city near Washington, D.C. To maintain the population balance, the computers that run the city have decreed that all people must die at 30. This system is enforced by "sandmen" : black-clad police operatives who terminate (kill) "runners" (those who attempt to live beyond 30). Logan, a sandman, is sent on a mission to find "sanctuary," which is a code- word used by the master computer to describe what it believes is a place to which runners have been escaping. Logan begins to question the system he serves and after seeing for himself that there is life beyond the dome, he returns to destroy the computer.


----------



## Krystal (Jul 26, 2002)

I have to admit that I see it again from time to time, this past months some cable movie channels show it again.  And when I haven't nothing to do and see it in a channel see it again.  I really enjoy it. 

Krystal


----------



## aardvarkg4 (Dec 20, 2002)

*Utopian Spandex?!*

I love this show. Could have done without the *bright* *colors* and the *spandex*, but how can you not love yet another attempt at utopia? It's like trying to invent a perpetual motion machineâ€”always a failure but a fascinating endeavor nonetheless.

I also thought Peter Ustinov's role was hilarious! And yes, I think that, just as there has to be life on other planets, there had to be other small clusters of runners and their natural-born existing elsewhere on the globe.

*Good stuff.*


----------



## ray gower (Apr 4, 2004)

> _by Tabitha_
> I believe there was a very short lived series based on this movie shortly afterwards - it might have been called "Sandman", or something to that effect.


There was indeed a series of 'Logans Run', which dragged out Logan's discovery of the outside world in more nauseating depth. In retroflect it was pretty dire, biggest plus was the lack of clothing on the young ladies, but not nearly as bad as  say Lost World.

And now I see there is a proper film remake slated for production. Will be interesting to see if they can actually come up with a better take on the story.


----------



## Dave (Apr 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ray gower _
> *And now I see there is a proper film remake slated for production. Will be interesting to see if they can actually come up with a better take on the story. *


Is this remake still a go?

There is an old interview with Bryan Singer about it here:
http://www.iesb.net/videointerviews/bryansingerthetriangle.php

I'm actually watching the original on TV right now. I guess they could make it less cheesy, but there are some clever ideas they must keep. It surprised me how much violence there is in it. Almost as many people get shot as in a Spaghetti Western.





> Were there lots of other little communes, or was that the only remnant of humanity?


Difficult to believe that was the only city and that only 1056 people ever escaped when outside is back to normal. Also, like all those planets in the original 'Star Trek' series you wonder how the inhabitants had ever become so subsurvient to a computer and never ever questioned the status quo.

In any sequel, I would like that addressed and the reason for the "catastrophe".


----------



## Sibeling (Aug 18, 2006)

I loved it! It was one of the first "old sci-fi" films I had ever seen and it impressed the hell out of me, because it looked so good even without CGI. And that crazy robot and his birds!


----------



## Paige Turner (Aug 18, 2006)

Sibeling said:
			
		

> And that crazy robot and his birds!


Voiced by Roscoe Lee Brown, too. Great casting there.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 18, 2006)

Greetings.
We had a discussion about this one in the Film Club a while back. If you want a look just go here:

http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/8556-december-film-logans-run.html


----------



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*27th May 2010 05:03 PM*

Darren Allan







 The possible Warner Bros remake of Logan’s Run has been on the back-burner for some time – it was actually first floated in the mid-nineties – but it appears that the movie may now be happening (again).

 The classic seventies sci-fi gem now looks set to get a Director in the form of Carl Rinsch, according to The Hollywood Reporter Heat Vision blog.

 Rinsch is more known for commercials, and a recent short film he made called The Gift. But he was apparently going to direct the Alien prequel, before Ridley Scott decided that he wanted to do it himself.

 In case you’re not familiar with the story of Logan’s, it’s based on a book about a future society where population control is instigated, so everyone dies at the age of 30.

 Those who leg it from the carousel death ceremony are called runners, and must be hunted down – hence Logan’s Run.

 It’s a story that explores some interesting themes, and hopefully Hollywood won’t ruin it. Having said that, a lot of critics hated the original, believe it or not.


----------



## Faye HG (Jul 25, 2016)

Is anyone else keen to see Logan's Run remade?


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jul 25, 2016)

do tell...


----------



## Faye HG (Jul 25, 2016)

Well WaylanderToo, I know the re-make fell through in 2010, but talks resumed last year.  This was the first film I watched as a child that fit the sci-fi genre and I have had a soft spot for this film (and the TV series) since.  I don't normally go in for remakes, but I do think Logan's Run is a deserving candidate.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 26, 2016)

I agree. This was a big movie for me growing up (not to mention Jenny Agutter was one of my first crushes). I think a remake is well deserved and it'd be nice to bring this movie to a newer generation.


----------



## svalbard (Jul 26, 2016)

Michael York will always be Logan to me. There is something about the atmosphere of the 1976 movie that gets under my skin. Loved it when I first saw it and I have sat through quite a few viewings of it, although not recently.


----------



## farntfar (Jul 26, 2016)

If they remake it I will almost certainly say I preferred Michael York and Jenny Agutter.

But surely they have to improve on Peter Ustinov.
Peter, I liked you in lots of things, but not Logan's run.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 26, 2016)

Nope. It's a classic and stands up as one.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 27, 2016)

Agreed Jo, but wouldn't a remake bring this story to an entirely new audience?


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 27, 2016)

Rodders said:


> Agreed Jo, but wouldn't a remake bring this story to an entirely new audience?



I mostly go along with this but sometimes I think a version of things does thing so well nothing else is needed. (Some like it hot, Calamity Jane, A Wonderful World, Point Break - still smarting at that one) that a remake is never going to bring more to the party than making the original more accessible would.


----------



## Dave (Jul 27, 2016)

Jo Zebedee said:


> ...a remake is never going to bring more to the party than making the original more accessible would.


Yes, they could update it with more CGI monsters and lasers in the background of scenes, and have Jessica run first. 

I'll be controversial and say I think this film has already been re-made several times. _The Island_, for instance has some huge similarities in the respect of having two "babes in the wood" of a world existing outside of what they knew.

I hate Hollywood remaking movies too, though there is nothing new in it - _Tarzan, Dracula, The Mummy. _The only way I would give a thumbs up is if they went back to the original 1967 novel by William F. Nolan and George Clayton Johnson (which I haven't read but is apparently quite different.)


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 27, 2016)

I remember reading the sequel Logan's World but I can't remember anything about it, so it obviously made no impression on me.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0552107344/?tag=brite-21
I do remember this cover though, maybe I'll buy it again.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 27, 2016)

Vladd67 said:


> I remember reading the sequel Logan's World but I can't remember anything about it, so it obviously made no impression on me.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0552107344/?tag=brite-21
> I do remember this cover though, maybe I'll buy it again.



I actually really liked it


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 27, 2016)

Well we are talking late 1970s here


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 27, 2016)

Vladd67 said:


> I remember reading the sequel Logan's World but I can't remember anything about it, so it obviously made no impression on me.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0552107344/?tag=brite-21
> I do remember this cover though, maybe I'll buy it again.



There were two sequels  *Logan's World *and *Logan's Search*, both books were quite forgettable.


----------



## Frost Giant (Jul 28, 2016)

The original is a classic, but I could see it re done to polish the special effects a little more. I liked the guns the sandmen used, it was a departure from the standard Star Wars/Battlestar Galactica type weapon. They have to keep Box the homicidal robot, that was probably the creepiest part. I also agree about the absence of Peter Ustinov - it would be a benefit. If it makes some money, I bet they would even try to make another TV series.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 29, 2016)

Frost Giant said:


> The original is a classic, but I could see it re done to polish the special effects a little more. I liked the guns the sandmen used, it was a departure from the standard Star Wars/Battlestar Galactica type weapon. They have to keep Box the homicidal robot, that was probably the creepiest part. I also agree about the absence of Peter Ustinov - it would be a benefit. If it makes some money, I bet they would even try to make another TV series.



Maybe as an HBO tv series ?


----------



## Frost Giant (Jul 29, 2016)

Given the nature of the source material, I could see it getting adapted for Netflix or HBO. It would be more interesting if they followed the original book more closely.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 2, 2016)

Frost Giant said:


> Given the nature of the source material, I could see it getting adapted for Netflix or HBO. It would be more interesting if they followed the original book more closely.



If they did the series faithful to the book , It would be fantastic. Given the success *The Hunger Games* films and tv series like *The 100, *  A Logan's tv series would have no trouble finding an audience.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Aug 2, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> If they did the series faithful to the book , It would be fantastic. Given the success *The Hunger Games* films and tv series like *The 100, *  A Logan's tv series would have no trouble finding an audience.




wouldn't work - it'd be too intelligent for the HG fans


----------



## Frost Giant (Aug 2, 2016)

As far as appealing to young adult viewers, I think it would depend more on who they cast than what the story was about. The biggest issue would be the writing and who the showrunner was. It could easily get caught in development hell.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 5, 2016)

WaylanderToo said:


> wouldn't work - it'd be too intelligent for the HG fans



Hm, that is a good point.


----------

